# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  ¿Qué es el packing y el picking?

## Bruno Cillóniz

La preparación de pedidos o picking (en inglés) es un proceso llevado a cabo en el almacén, cuyo fin es seleccionar y extraer una serie de productos del almacén y organizarlos en un lugar específico antes del empaquetado y la entrega de estos a sus destinatarios.  *Escuchar*   
Un error ocurrido en el picking del producto puede implicar una selección errada, algún daño en este, o un retraso en la entrega. El packing es el empaque, embalaje y envase y está determinado por las propiedades físicas, comportamientos químicos e incluso la evolución biológica de cada producto, que deben de ser tomados en cuenta para la elaboración de la presentación final hacia el consumidor.  
La clave del ahorro de costos en el picking, consiste en atender los pedidos del cliente realizando la menor cantidad posible de pasos, en base a una buena contabilidad y organización del inventario. 
Con el fin de realizar este proceso de forma más eficiente, muchas empresas hacen uso de los sistemas de gestión de almacenes, que permiten identificar fácilmente la ubicación de bienes específicos y mantienen una contabilidad a tiempo real de los productos disponibles para la venta. 
Dado que el enfoque del picking y packing se utiliza a menudo para manejar órdenes de cualquier tamaño, el sistema debe de permitir órdenes que incluyen diferentes combinaciones de bienes, así como diversas cantidades de estos. En la actualizada, muchos sistemas funcionan en base a softwares que ayudan en la comprobación de existencia, selección, localización e identificación del tipo correcto de envase a utilizar para cada orden. 
Es aquí donde el uso estratégico de la tecnología, representa una ventaja competitiva para la empresa u organización.

----------

